# My biggest fish so far (more pics in post #8)



## ted_BSR (Jun 15, 2013)

Caught this on a hand line. They call it a skate line up here in Pelican Alaska. 200 pounds. 72 inches. I'll post more pics when I get back to civilization. My hands are sore.


----------



## jdthayer (Jun 15, 2013)

You caught my dream fish!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 16, 2013)

Good Lawd!   Fillets to come!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> Caught this on a hand line. They call it a skate line up here in Pelican Alaska. 200 pounds. 72 inches. I'll post more pics when I get back to civilization. My hands are sore.



Tough way to get it done on a huge catch.  Surprised not to hear that your back, shoulders, & rest of your body is not hurting after that challenge.  Congrats on achieving your personal best.  

Let's use Windows Photo Viewer to rotate your fine pic 90 degrees from landscape to portrait mode to made it easier to view.  

Looking forward to hearing the story behind your success with that whopper.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 17, 2013)

Rock on! Fish fry time!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 17, 2013)

Thats gonna be some Awesome eatin right there!!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 17, 2013)

*more pics*

Back in civilization now. We set the line twice before and just caught a bunch of starfish. The third time, it was my turn to set and haul. We set the line with cut bait, and after a 9 hour soak, it was time to haul. I was pulling it in, and felt tugging right away. We were in a 22 foot Boston Whaler. When I got the fish to the side of the boat, it was still pretty calm, but when he saw my buddy with the gaff, he went ballistic. My buddy kept sayin', "don't let him pull you out of the boat!". Normally the locals shoot them with a .410, but all we had was the gaff. We "bopped" it a few times, and then a few more. It took all we had to haul it on board. This was the first hook on the line, and we both just kept hoping for nothing but starfish on the rest of the hooks. Thankfully, that was what happened. We were both out of gas and did not want another battle like that right away. Fish of a lifetime for me, and up close and personal!
For reference, I am 6', and 250 lbs. The fish was 72.5 inches long, 40 inches wide, and 200 lbs.


----------



## ranger374 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow that is a hunk of meat

Flounder on steroids?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds like a good unforgettable experience.  

How often do they catch 'em that big up there?


----------



## doates (Jun 19, 2013)

Those filets are unbelievable. I would like to see the look on the wife sface when you slap those babies down on the counter.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2013)

my mouth is watering .....

nice catch ...


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 19, 2013)

Halibut, right?


----------



## bhdawgs (Jun 19, 2013)

Heck of a halibut.... you will be eating good for a while!


----------



## How2fish (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats that is a great fish!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 19, 2013)

My buddy caught one around that size once.  His brother moved to Alaska, as they dont ship wanted people back to the lower 48 unless its a major type crime.No No:
Anyhow, on a trip to visit his on-the-run brother, they caught a huge halibut like that one.  
Congrats!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 19, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds like a good unforgettable experience.
> 
> How often do they catch 'em that big up there?



My friends have been going up there for 10 years. They catch 50 and 60 pounders regularly. This is the biggest that has ever been landed in their camp. One time they had one up to the boat that was about 10 feet long, it snapped the 150 pound test and was gone (thankfully).


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 19, 2013)

dwhee87 said:


> Halibut, right?



HaliBEAST!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2013)

oh the sweetness!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 20, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> My friends have been going up there for 10 years. They catch 50 and 60 pounders regularly. This is the biggest that has ever been landed in their camp. One time they had one up to the boat that was about 10 feet long, it snapped the 150 pound test and was gone (thankfully).



Whoa, that's impressive being the best ever for their camp.  Whatta beast of a fish & beast of a halibut or halibeast.

Wow, tough wrapping my mind around catching 'em regularly in the 50's.  

Was just doing some web searches & saw that the 10-footer they got to the side of the boat is in the mind blowing world record class.  According to Wikipedia, halibut average 24 to 30-lbs., with the record catch in 2010 being 540-lbs. & 8.2-ft. long & recorded at the World Record Academy, but reported to be caught at 730-lbs. 

Guess we all know now where to catch some big fish.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 30, 2013)

After I left camp, a few days later, they had one on the line that was a little bigger, it came to the boat, but threw the hook. It lay in the water by the boat, taunting my buddy to gaff it, but he knew better. A fish like that will take you and your gaff, and your broken arm to the bottom.

They let it disappear back into the deep.


----------

